# Organo electronico con 555



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2008)

Les dejo este circuito: Organo electrónico con 555

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## soopy_46 (Nov 28, 2008)

hola los S1-S5 que son? eleaficionado


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 28, 2008)

Son pulsadores normalmente abiertos.

Saludos.


----------



## soopy_46 (Nov 29, 2008)

ok muchas gracias andres cuenca lo probaré


----------



## cuervokbza (Nov 30, 2008)

S1 es un pulsador normalmente abierto!un botón! como quieras llamarlo..para ser más gráfico t dejo unas imágenes...












Espero q te haya ayudado!

Saludos !


----------



## transistor_pnp (Abr 25, 2009)

aalguien lo probo? q clase de sonidos produce?


----------



## algp (Abr 25, 2009)

transistor_pnp dijo:
			
		

> aalguien lo probo? q clase de sonidos produce?


Hola , no lo he probado, pero la salida del 555 es una onda cuadrada, lo que suele sonar ligeramente parecido a flauta.
Solo ligeramente parecido, no igual ni mucho menos.

Es en esencia un circuito oscilador de onda cuadrada, donde segun que pulsador se pulse se cambia la frecuencia de salida. 

No se puede esperar prestaciones muy musicales de un circuito tan simple, pero para experimentar un poco con el 555 me parece muy bien.

Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2009)

elaficionado . . .  ¡Tengo por ahí el mismo juego de fotocopias   ! 

¡Con los circuitos a mano alzada sobre hoja cuadriculada! ¿1975?

Y muchas referencias a Radio Shack   

JEJE


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola DOSMETROS.
Tengo el Engineer's Notebook A Handbook Of Integrated Circuit Applications - Forrest Mims, en un libro real, no electrónico, y Engineer's Notebook II A Handbook Of Integrated Circuit Applications - Forrest Mims.pdf, este último lo encontré en la red. Aquí Con las Normas no nos metamos
tal vez lo encuentres, si lo deseas bajar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2009)

Mirá vos Elaficionado no sabía que era específicamente un libro , pensé que serían apuntes de alguna cátedra norteamericana, ya que me regalaron una pila de fotocopias , pero le obviaron el encabezado , así que no sabía que era    Gracias !


----------



## Petite (May 3, 2009)

el 555 es un generador d ondas u oscilador, y ps hay dos formas d utilizarlo, en estado astable y monoastable, la diferencia es q en modo monoastable debe d tener un pulso (con un push boton, puede ser) y el modo astable funciona solo aunq los primeros dos tiempos aprox son para q el circuito procese (el organo sta en modo astable).
Y bueno otra aplicacion, es para hacr semaforos o algo asi.


----------



## Nicola$ (May 28, 2009)

lo arme y no hace nada :S


----------



## elaficionado (May 28, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes mostrar el circuito que armaste.
Lo haz armado en Protoboard o en circuito impreso.
Haz verificado que todo esté bien conectado.
Puedes probar si el 555 está en buen estado (haz un circuito para hacer parpadear un LED y así verificar el estado del 555).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nicola$ (May 28, 2009)

lo arme en el protoboard....
pero como no me salio ese, arme que en lugar de llevar capisores, lleva resistencias, y ese si funciono


----------



## Nicola$ (May 28, 2009)

puede que en realidad ese circuito nunca fue probado


----------



## lapulga5 (May 28, 2009)

accionando cada pulsador el parlante emite una nota, no es asi? entonces? que notas salen por el parlante, son de la escala musical? como se calcula eso? va de a un tono o de  a medio tono? porque divide la capacitancia de cada capacitor por 5 cada vez que agrega uno? si quiero agregar mas sigo dividiendo por 5?


----------



## JOJO (Jun 4, 2009)

yo lo hice con estas llaves, abajo tiene 16 patas, 8 arriba 8 abajo por ejemplo en el organo con el 555 donde se ponen los condensadores se ponen en una pata de arriba y el de abajo seria en este caso para el que va en el 555:

esa llave tien 8 numeros son las 8 llaves abajo de la llave 1 tiene una pata arrriba y una pata abajo


----------



## algp (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola *lapulga*. Vi tu pregunta hace dias, pero por falta de tiempo no pude responder antes.

- Como se calcula cada nota que emite el organo:
  Hay una formula para hallar la frecuencia del 555: f = 1/(0.693 x C1 x (R1 + 2 x R2)). En este caso C1 representa cualquiera de los condensadores C1, C2, C3, etc.
Mas detalles en esta pagina del mismo foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm , fijate donde dice "Circuito Astable Básico".

- No va ni de tono ni de a medio tono. Como posiblemente ya sabras, la relacion entre la frecuencia de dos notas es 2^(n/12), donde n es la cantidad de semitonos de distancia. En este caso, hay saltos de una octava ( relación de 2 ), y de 2 octavas + 2 tonos aprox.( relación de 5 ) ( en teoria )

Haciendo calculos con la formula mostrada es facil ver que solamente tomando en cuenta una tolerancia aproximada del 10% para los capacitores, ya estamos logrando una variacion de mas de medio tono.

Si se presionan 2 pulsadores no vamos a escuchar 2 notas simultaneas, escucharemos la que corresponda al paralelo de los 2 condensadores seleccionados.

Ya lo dije hace un tiempo, no se puede esperar prestaciones muy musicales de este circuito, pero como para comenzar a experimentar con el 555 me parece bien.

Suerte.


----------



## JOJO (Jun 9, 2009)

yo lo hice con pulsadores y llaves, tambien use un alambre estirado asi que un lado del alambre iria a la pata 2 del 555 y la otra al menos, y de los condensadores sacas cables, los pones derecho a los cables y los empujas de manera arriba y abajo para que toque el alambre y haga contacto.
Saludos......


----------



## lapulga5 (Jun 12, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> Hola *lapulga*. Vi tu pregunta hace dias, pero por falta de tiempo no pude responder antes.
> 
> - Como se calcula cada nota que emite el organo:
> Hay una formula para hallar la frecuencia del 555: f = 1/(0.693 x C1 x (R1 + 2 x R2)). En este caso C1 representa cualquiera de los condensadores C1, C2, C3, etc.
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta y tu información algp, eso de los tonos no lo sabia. Lo del multivibrador as
table si. Voy a tratar de armar el circuito.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 30, 2009)

transistor_pnp dijo:
			
		

> algp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo hice eso ace bastante, con una resistencia variable para cada nota. después del afinado queda bastante lindo.

Porcierto, Transistor_pnp, ¿ya estaba pillado "transistor_npn"?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dic 16, 2009)

Yo lo hice, pero como no tenia capacitores del tamaño adecuado no suena muy lindo, es como una interferencia de radio afinada 
Es el primer circuito que armo lugo de la fuente variable.
No se como sonará con los valores adecuados de capacitancia, de cualquier menera es divertido hacerlo, y no lleva nada de tiempo.
En fin, un lindo proyecto.


----------



## dynamco (Dic 16, 2009)

Che puede llegar a ver distorsiones debido a los rebotes de los pulsadores digo no mas


----------



## electrodan (Dic 16, 2009)

Creo que el tiempo que duran los rebotes es ínfimo, así que probablemente no.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dic 19, 2009)

Arreglé un poco las resistencias para los valores de capacitancia que tenía, y quedó sonando bien. Para ser un circuito tan simple, me parece excelente el sonido, luego con alguna modificacion más se puede distorcionar las señales para lograr distintos sonidos, y con un pote esta muy divertido. Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 19, 2009)

Hola.

Prueba este circuito es un sintetizador de sonido.
Usa dos 555 ó un 556.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ThE CaRlOs (Jun 22, 2010)

tengo un problema con ese cto no
suena el parlante porque pòdra ser????


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 23, 2010)

si quisieramos que suene medianamente como un teclado electrónico tendriamos que "afinarlo" regulando las resistencias???


----------



## bluesboy (Jul 9, 2010)

tengo una consulta ya que tengo pensado harmar un organo con mueble, que polifonia puedo obtener con un 555.. porque quiero saber su puedo usar uno para cada teclado o debo usar varios en un mismo tecladoya que cada teclado tiene aprox 90 teclas... probablemente sea una locura...


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola.

Se puede hacer con 12 timer 555 (uno para cada semitono).
La frecuencia de cada semitono es el doble de la frecuencia más alta, después a cada semitono lo divide entre 2,4,8,16,32 y tienes 5 octavas por semitono.

Bueno esto es sólo una idea de como hacer un órgano muy básico de 5 octavas.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## wicorm (Nov 22, 2010)

me parece que el diseño esta bueno aunque no l*O* he*-*probado, yo preferiria hacerlo con resistencias y dejar fijo el capacitor del pin 6 a tierra esto debido a que los valores que calculamos no son muy comerciales, caso contrario con las resitencias que hay de gran variedad... en el pin 7 se pondrian las resitencias que calcularemos para cada nota en serie con un sw N.A al pin 8 que es la alimentacion.

para lo de las frecuencias de las notas tenemos que saber que frecuencia maneja cada una pues un do maneja una frecuencia diferente a*-*un re y asi sucesivamente.. para cada octava tenemos que. por ejemplo la frecuencia de un do en primera octava es la mitad de un do en segunda octava. busquen la tabla de las frecuencias y empiezen a calcular con esta formula:  R1=( 1.44/C*Fx)-R2 
C= VALOR DEL CAPACITOR DEL PIN6 A TIERRA (100nF)
Fx=frecuencia de la nota
R2=resistor en el pin 7 a 6 (10k)

nota:
t*A*mbien ponerle un capacitor de 10nf en el pin 5 a tierra
poner la terminal reset conectada a vcc pin 8 
luego subire el plano!!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 2, 2011)

el proyecto es interesante pero es obviamente a modo de jugar y ver que podemos lograr...

hacerlo realmente más comercial y de mejor calidad con un XR2206...
o bien con el 555 pero regulando resistencias variables, dejando fijo los capacitores, y haciendo el cálculo con la siguiente tabla que les adjunto...

frecuencias musicales y el múltiplo por el cual se obtienen las frecuencias de cada tono y semitono

saludos.

No quisiera infringir ninguna norma del foro pero....alguien ha visto este link? es increible lo que este muchacho logró construir...dejando de lado la prolijidad que no es su fuerte...el diseño y la cantidad de agregados que tiene es de un meritorio aplauso.



saludos.


----------



## Fakuh (Ago 6, 2011)

Me interesa saber una forma de una vez armado el pianito en cuestión, colocarle algún potenciómetro para poder regular el tono de las notas producidas, es decir, que al apretar una tecla X con el pote al mínimo suene grave, y al subir el pote suene mas agudo, o viceversa, eso no importa mucho.. La cosa es como poder agregar ese potenciómetro en cuestión...

Desde ya gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2011)

Fakuh dijo:


> Me interesa saber una forma de una vez armado el pianito en cuestión, colocarle algún potenciómetro para poder regular el tono de las notas producidas, es decir, que al apretar una tecla X con el pote al mínimo suene grave, y al subir el pote suene mas agudo, o viceversa, eso no importa mucho.. La cosa es como poder agregar ese potenciómetro en cuestión...
> 
> Desde ya gracias...



En el esquema figura un potenciómetro que controla el rango general de frecuencia:

Ver el archivo adjunto 10633​


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Ene 20, 2015)

El documento mencionado por El Aficionado se encuentra para leerlo aki 

https://www.scribd.com/doc/80042269...-Integrated-Circuit-Applications-Forrest-Mims


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2015)

Hola.

Aquí hay más de Forrest-Mims. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/965864/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## aguevara (Ene 21, 2015)

Ah que tiempos.. yo arme casi todos los circuitos del "libro" de forrest M. Minds solo me falto armar el conversor DC-DC. Y si todos funcionaron de maravilla, yo era un chaval como de 17 o 18 años.


----------

